# JCB 210s or 212????



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Who is using these in the snow and how well do they work and what can you compare it to? Also what size blade/pusher/ bucket are you using?


----------



## Barnbuilder (May 2, 2008)

I've got a 212 but never had enough snow down here to use it.


----------



## Jersey Push (Oct 27, 2010)

My Father has a 212s. We use a COMPACT 10 FT Snow Pusher. It works great.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mike S;1227905 said:


> Who is using these in the snow and how well do they work and what can you compare it to? Also what size blade/pusher/ bucket are you using?


We use a JCB 212 for Snow Plowing. A very agile piece of equipment. We use a 10' Daniels wing plow (straight plow) on the machine. The machine works great as a plow unit. Seems to fall in between a small loader and a larger Bobcat, IMO. A little pricey to maintain.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We have a 212S with a 10ft Avalanche pusher. Have been running that set up since new...almost 10 years now with no problems. We replace fluids as per the book and besides a new battery, tires and some hydraulic lines and valves (up front at the q/a) the machine hasn't asked for anything really. We'll be selling ours in the spring as we have no use for a r/t backhoe anymore. The 4 wheel steering is pretty handy when cutting aound islands and obstacles.


----------

